# Help Goat early labor!!!



## mrspinkkitty (Feb 15, 2011)

ok my goat is haveing its first babys and three days ago she was showing signs of early labor,pwing the ground ,geting up and down,She lays down most of the time and when she does she has this little grunt when she breath,she yawns and does the funny thing with her upper lip and just looks like she is in labor.Her ligaments are still there. no discharge,her rump has rizen and her vulva is red and swollen/puffy ,The babys are in there moving like crazy .At about 3 this morning i noticed her milk came out of udder.Whats going on here? Why no babys.The are moving around in there so much like they want out but she doesnt push,exept her little soft grunts when she breaths? PLease help i dont know whats going on?And i cant sleep.Nervouse becasue its her first time and her milk is already comeing out.I thought milk came after the birth


----------



## lilhill (Feb 15, 2011)

This post should be in the goat section.  But you do need to relax.  If the ligs are still there, then she's not ready to deliver.  If you're seeing kids moving around like crazy, they aren't lined up in the birth canal yet.  When they get lined up, then you probably won't see any movement from the babies.  Do you have a due date on her?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 15, 2011)

When is her due date.  How early do you think she is????


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

I also posted on your thread over on BYC.

I, too, think you need to relax.  All of her actions sound like normal pregnancy behavior.  Do you have a baby monitor - either w/sound or video?  You could put the monitor out in the barn so you can get some rest and when you hear her calling out you can then go out there.

A good tell-tale sign that labor is coming very soon is when she discharges thick amber goo.  I have a picture of the goo coming out of my first freshener if you'd like to see it.

Don't milk her at all until after she has the kid(s).  The milk that's in her right now is colostrum and is very important for little kids.  If you milk her to see what comes out you'll be loosing the great stuff meant for the kids.

Milk doesn't necessarily come after birth.  Some does start building an udder months before birth, some the day after birth.  If milk is dripping out of her teats it could just mean that she's getting ready to kid soon.

The main thing you need to do is take a deep breath and remain calm.  The more you're worked up the more she's going to get worked up and stressed out, which is something you don't want her to do right before she kids.

Good luck and we're here for you!

PS - I've reported this thread to the moderators and asked them to move it to the goat section.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 15, 2011)

This is normal late-pregnancy behavior. They are uncomfortable at this point so they lay down a lot, breathe funny sometimes, and just act weird. She's not in labor yet.


----------



## mrspinkkitty (Feb 15, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I also posted on your thread over on BYC.
> 
> I, too, think you need to relax.  All of her actions sound like normal pregnancy behavior.  Do you have a baby monitor - either w/sound or video?  You could put the monitor out in the barn so you can get some rest and when you hear her calling out you can then go out there.
> 
> ...


thank you for leading me to this forum!! I did look at the "code of conduct" It soooooo funny !!  so true. Thanks to you guys/gals i would be a wreck.I am going to take a nice hot bubble bath take a nap maby watch a movie order some Pizza and chillax heheh Thank you all so much.It just goes to show that there are still poeple out there who have not forgot the values of a community.In this fast pace world this is very rare.I will video and take bunchs of pics so we all can enjoy the kidding.Thanks again


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2011)

If you have access to a baby monitor, they really help...you'll hear it when she is seriously in labor.  Saves me a lot of sleepless nights.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

mrspinkkitty said:
			
		

> I am going to take a nice hot bubble bath take a nap maby watch a movie order some Pizza and chillax heheh


Oh man...I'm jealous of you right now!


----------

